# Meine Page läuft unter Windows aber nicht unter Mac



## TomCH (6. Feb 2005)

Wer kann mir helfen? 
www.ds-interprint.ch 
Login Eingabe unter
Benutzername: noname 
Passwort: noname 
Es funtioniert nur unter Windows aber nicht unter Mac. :bahnhof: 
Vielen Dank
Tom


----------



## Beni (6. Feb 2005)

Das ist JavaScript, nicht Java -> *verschoben*


----------



## DP (6. Feb 2005)

dann ist die ursache klar


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Feb 2005)

Was funktioniert unter Mac denn nicht, bzw. was für Browser verwendest du denn?


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2005)

Das ist auch kein Javascript, sondern ein PHP Problem!

was das hier soll???

<form action="index.php?site=Kunde" method="post">


----------



## Roar (6. Feb 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist auch kein Javascript, sondern ein PHP Problem!



wenn's nen php problem wär, wär's aber egal welcher browser. dann würdes auch nich unter mozilla oder sonstwas funktinoieren.


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Feb 2005)

@Bleiglanz: Na das Formular wird an index.php gepostet mit site=Kunde


----------



## TomCH (7. Feb 2005)

Ich versuchte es mit dem IE 5.1.7 auf dem Mac. Mit dem IE auf Windows funktioniert die Site.
Es ist ein Bestellformular, welches per JavaScript sofort die Kosten berechnen sollte. Mit dem IE funktioniert dies auch auf Win, jedoch nicht mit dem IE unter Mac.

Hier der direkte Link: http://www.ds-interprint.ch/index.php?site=Angebot&site2=Bestellung&aid=01
username: noname
passwort: noname

Ich hatte einzelne Teile des Scripts mit dem IE (Mac) getestet, und es funktionierte. Aber das Script als ganzes funktioniert jedoch nicht :\ nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung oder so erscheint...


----------

